# rumbo magnético



## Songbird17

What is this? I have it in a list in this document: 

"Este equipo graba los siguientes parámetros: aceleración vertical, aceleración longitudinal, alabeo, rumbo magnético, velocidad, altitud y EPR."

    This equipment records the following parameters: vertical acceleration,longitudinal acceleration, warping, _____
 velocity, altitude, and EPR. I have no clue what that "rumbo magnético" is.


----------



## Berelis

The correct nautical translation is "magnetic course"

Cheers,


----------



## Songbird17

Thanks Berelis. I forgot to mention this is regarding an aircraft. Is it still the same?


----------



## Berelis

Yes, the same.


----------



## Songbird17

Great. I appreciate it!


----------



## andriubcn

Yes, magnetic course is the correct option. It's the direction indicating the orientation of the aircraft (the reference is the magnethic north)


----------



## Songbird17

Ahh, ok, got it. Thanks Andriubcn. : )


----------



## Berelis

Sorry, but it is not an artifact.  It is the direction in which the aircraft is moving with respecto to magnetic North


----------



## andriubcn

Berelis said:


> Sorry, but it is not an artifact.  It is the direction in which the aircraft is moving with respecto to magnetic North


Sorry for my mistake. I've changed it.


----------



## Fantasmagórico

Lamento discrepar, pero “rumbo magnético” debe traducirse como “magnetic *heading*”. Es la dirección en la que apunta la nariz del avión (que casi nunca coincide con la dirección en la que el avión se mueve).


----------



## Berelis

El diccionario Oxford define "Course" como "rumbo verdadero", mientras que "heading" no tiene traducción en el contexto que comentamos.


----------



## Fantasmagórico

Berelis said:


> El diccionario Oxford define "Course" como "rumbo verdadero", mientras que "heading" no tiene traducción en el contexto que comentamos.



Eso también es incorrecto, ya que:

  1) “course” se traduce al español como “derrota” o “curso”;
  2) “rumbo verdadero” es la traducción al español de “true heading”,  que es la dirección en la que apunta la nariz del avión con respecto al Norte geográfico. El término “verdadero” (“true”), se refiere al Norte geográfico, mientras que “magnético” (“magnetic”) hace referencia al Norte magnético.

  Lo que pasa es que un diccionario de vocabulario general, como el Oxford, no es lo más apropiado para una duda de vocabulario técnico. Hay que consultar glosarios especializados. Las siguientes definiciones son de la Organización de Aviación Civil Internacional:



> *Rumbo (de la aeronave).* La dirección en que apunta el eje longitudinal de una aeronave, expresada generalmente en grados respecto al norte (geográfico, magnético, de la brújula o de la cuadrícula).


  OACI. PANS-RAC (Doc. 4444), 1996
  P. 1-9



> *Heading.* The direction in which the longitudinal axis of an
> aircraft is pointed, usually expressed in degrees from North
> (true, magnetic, compass or grid).


  ICAO. Annex 2- Rules of the Air, 2001
  P. 4

  Para finalizar, un dato anecdótico. Los alumnos piloto en países angloparlantes, aprenden que para encontrar el rumbo de brújula a partir del rumbo verdadero, la secuencia que deben memorizar, es: 

  True heading
  Variation
  Magnetic heading
  Deviation
  Compass heading

  Para memorizar la secuencia correctamente, utilizan esta ayuda mnemónica: *T*rue *V*irgins *M*ake *D*ull *C*ompany.
  Saludos.


----------



## Songbird17

Fantasmagórico said:


> Eso también es incorrecto, ya que:
> 
> 1) “course” se traduce al español como “derrota” o “curso”;
> 2) “rumbo verdadero” es la traducción al español de “true heading”, que es la dirección en la que apunta la nariz del avión con respecto al Norte geográfico. El término “verdadero” (“true”), se refiere al Norte geográfico, mientras que “magnético” (“magnetic”) hace referencia al Norte magnético.
> 
> Lo que pasa es que un diccionario de vocabulario general, como el Oxford, no es lo más apropiado para una duda de vocabulario técnico. Hay que consultar glosarios especializados. Las siguientes definiciones son de la Organización de Aviación Civil Internacional:
> 
> OACI. PANS-RAC (Doc. 4444), 1996
> P. 1-9
> 
> ICAO. Annex 2- Rules of the Air, 2001
> P. 4
> 
> Para finalizar, un dato anecdótico. Los alumnos piloto en países angloparlantes, aprenden que para encontrar el rumbo de brújula a partir del rumbo verdadero, la secuencia que deben memorizar, es:
> 
> True heading
> Variation
> Magnetic heading
> Deviation
> Compass heading
> 
> Para memorizar la secuencia correctamente, utilizan esta ayuda mnemónica: *T*rue *V*irgins *M*ake *D*ull *C*ompany.
> Saludos.


 Thanks for the help. So magnetic heading it is. (Ahem, no offense, but the last joke was totally not needed. Your explanation was good enough.)


----------



## Berelis

Sin ánimo de polemizar, sino más bien de completar: estoy de acuerdo con 2). En relación a 1), mi diccionario para Ingenieros (Luis A. Robb) entrega lo siguiente para "course", en el ámbito de la navegación: rumbo, derrota, derrotero.

Con respecto a TVMDC, aprobado! Un poco de humor siempre viene bien.
Saludos,


----------

